# Financial Roles in Qatar - Help Needed



## khan637 (May 23, 2014)

Hi All,

I have been in financial services for around 5 years. I am a qualified Mortgage Advisor (CeMap) and was doing this for the 4 years. I recently qualified as a financial adviser (DipFA) and I am level 4 qualified. I was doing this for the past 7 months before being made redundant.

I have since taken a contract role as a financial project co-ordinator and plan on completing Prince2 (project management qualification) and start taking Arabic classes.

I have always wanted to work in the Dubai but I have been informed that literally anyone can be a financial advisor in Dubai. I have also been told that in Qatar you have to be level 4 qualified and that the growth expectations in Qatar are huge. 
However, I have also been told that all or the majority of positions there are entirely commission based.

Is this information correct? I would prefer a salaried role for security, even if the basic was minimal.

Would you recommend I speak with anyone on the forum for guidance on what firms to contact and avenues to explore? What packages to expect? and what realistic earnings are achievable?


----------

